# Travel money



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

The wife and I are off to Australia for 3 weeks on the 22nd december, i'm just thinking about getting some money changed up, I plan to take some cash just to use when we arrive and to get us through a few days, however I am a bit torn on what to do with the rest, I could just take the cash card and get money out as and when, this could get expensive though, next option is good old fashioned travellers cheques, I notice now though these cash passport cards, it's basically a Visa which you preload with currency it's then free to withdraw cash at ATM's or use as a credit/debit card, I have read a few horror stories about them though on the internet and I really don't want to be sorting problems out with money when i'm thousands of miles away at christmas. I like the idea of the card but does anyone have experience of using one.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've used them since they came out, wouldn't take money abroad any other way. You can withdraw money at ATM's or simply use it like a debit card and pay directly in a shop etc.


----------

